# A Villager/Special Villager you would date?



## Mr. Omega (May 15, 2016)

I've always wondered if anyone else had crushes on Animal Crossing characters. My friend really loves Merengue to the point where she (a straight girl) started calling her her "wife", which I thought was adorable. 

And tbh, I'm not afraid to admit that Kicks the Skunk has made me realize that I am bisexual. Kicks is si god damn cute and charming, and I feel like if I had him as a boyfriend, I would be the happiest guy alive. <3 

So, anyone else have a crush on an Animal Crossing character and I'm not just crazy? LMAO


----------



## Koden (May 15, 2016)

I don't think I have ever looked at an animal crossing villager in this sort of sense before--


----------



## Mr. Omega (May 15, 2016)

yeah, i realize it's a bit weird, huh?


----------



## Touhru Adachi (May 15, 2016)

There are definitely a handful I would love to lay down on the floor and snuggle with.  Cyrus is my first, definitely, and otherwise, I have to say Cyrano.  I can never tell him no.

He asked me if he could buy my Sloppy Couch when I was taking it to get customized, and even though I had a completely full inventory on me with literally nothing but junk furniture OTHERWISE, I gave it to him.  I'm now continually sending him things hoping he'll resell the couch or offer to trade it to me because I need it.  orz


----------



## kazaf (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, never thought of the villagers this way but.....I would take Diana out for a date.  Her personality really suits her, so that she's "old" enough to bring out on a date.  lols.  

The other villagers are just in the "friend zone".  lols   Friends that you meet and chat and joke around but not go on out on a date with.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

I'd have to say Zucker or lobo because they are ADORABLE


----------



## BronzeElf (May 16, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> I'd have to say Zucker or lobo because they are ADORABLE



Don't take him out for sushi..

..but then again his entire house is a sushi shop. Which is.. concerning.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

BronzeElf said:


> Don't take him out for sushi..
> 
> ..but then again his entire house is a sushi shop. Which is.. concerning.


Oh my god I'm dying


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2016)

I would probably date Chief. He acts like a grandpa sometimes, but he's so protective of my character and it seems like he would do anything for them. He seems like the type that would constantly protect his other half, even when they aren't in any necessary danger. He's honestly such a softie. I've made him call my villager Princess in game well technically he asked, and it sounds so adorable when cranky villagers say it. It makes them sound like they highly respect the player and think of them as royalty. Which is cute.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2016)

Im not really into animals , but i suppose O'hare would be a great catch.


----------



## MitsuoP (May 19, 2016)

Cyrus has been my bae ever since I met him lol. I guess I could take him, Marshal, and Lobo on a date. Lobo would be like a father figure, Marshal would be super Flirty, and I'm not too sure for Cyrus. I guess Isabelle would be a cute date too. Maybe Francine?  Haha. Im not too sure.


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

man i am SO down for marshal lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

as for "special" characters i think digby or booker would be cute


----------



## Mr. Omega (May 20, 2016)

wow, glad im not the only one who feels this way, haha! ^^ i see a lot of people going for cyrus, and wow. that's surprising. he's maRRIED LMAO

but i guess he's pretty cute. 

not saying that ina romantic way, just, yknow, he's a blue alpaca. but you get the point.


----------



## RookThe1st (May 20, 2016)

Tammy was once,until i realized she was a bear ;-;


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

Oh my goodness. I really never thought about Animal Crossing characters this way lmao. But if anything, I would probably choose K.K. Slider or Fang. I dig guys who play guitars and are into music. I just also love Fang because he's simply adorable. He seems he would be the protective type, and it is super adorable.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

I would probably date Chief. He acts like a grandpa sometimes, but he's so protective of my character and it seems like he would do anything for them. He seems like the type that would constantly protect his other half, even when they aren't in any necessary danger. He's honestly such a softie. I've made him call my villager Princess in game well technically he asked, and it sounds so adorable when cranky villagers say it. It makes them sound like they highly respect the player and think of them as royalty. Which is cute.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 27, 2016)

When I was like 12, the old K.K. Slider for sure (I kinda hate the ACNL one). This one might seem a bit odd, but I was actually crushing a bit on Kapp'n once too.


----------



## colbydog49 (May 27, 2016)

Definitely Coach or Rodeo. I just love them so much and they are so great. I call them my husbando's (as the male counterpart of a waifu)


----------



## PrinceBel (May 28, 2016)

Oh man, I would take Pierce out on dates all the time if I could.  He's just so friendly and silly; it always makes me smile.  Zell's absolutely adorable, so I could see myself going on dates with him, too.  Muffy's so cute and fluffy I would probably snuggle with her.  The more I think about it, the more I would probably date all my villagers, tbh.  Though, more in a platonic way than in a romantic way.


----------



## Blaise2003 (Jun 1, 2016)

I would probably date Fauna cause she's just so darn adorable. (And if I had to, I'd pick Beau cause he's a little charmer.)


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't really see that characters like that, but if I had to choose I'd pick Kid Cat, mostly because he bought me chocolates on valentines day XD


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

Curlos was my favorite villager and one of my originals (when I got the game in 2013). Unfortunately I didn't play for a few months and he moved out a month ago. It was so sad OTL I'd take him out to coffee if I could


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a fondness for Kicks. He's adorable, the hat is cute, and I think the villagers / special characters that don't open their mouths are beyond cute. The little twitching nose when Kicks speaks is adorable. (Timmy and Tommy do the same thing.)

To say I'd date him is too much, but if I had to choose, it'd be him.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 14, 2016)

Not seriously, but it's kind of became an inside joke between my friends and I that Chief is my gay lover.
He sent me a lovely carpet and constantly gives me gifts. The boi wants it.


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 14, 2016)

hah, can't say I've ever really thought about it, but I guess if I had to choose, it would be between chief and fang. I've always had a soft spot for the cranky villagers, and wolves are really great. I wouldn't go as far as saying I'd date them, but I'd adopt them as super cute pets. ^.^


----------



## Shawna (Jun 25, 2016)

I would absolutely date Apollo! Shawna x Apollo!~

SHAPOLLO!!!


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2016)

I'd honestly date Beau like he's actually perfect. 

Or maybe even Rudy because he is an actual sweetheart and I can't even choose between him and Beau.

But I feel like if I could, I'd snuggle with Lolly because she's so sweet and she seems so cuddly


----------



## Dev (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm already lucky enough to have a gal pal, (lol) but maybe Normal villagers? Goldie and Merengue are very sweet... or Lily...

and Isabelle is grade-A waifu material, bruh. what a sweetie


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]dude, netflix and chill with wendy.

get on it, nintendo.[/sub]


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

When I was younger I had an innocent crush on K.K on the Gamecube version!


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 6, 2016)

graham


----------



## Nena (Jul 9, 2016)

Marshal


----------



## yamashta (Jul 9, 2016)

Diana and I are dating in the game tbh

She calls me 'darling' and 'love' and when she writes to me she says 'My dear' or 'My dearest' and ends it with 'Yours only' and 'Yours' and idk that just kinda ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

plus I sent her a letter once asking if we were dating and she said something along the lines of 'how should i say this...? ...yes.' etc etc.

i know it's just a game and that isn't part of gameplay but it sure does seem that way some times LOL

another thing is she strikes me as being older, like... actually older? not older as in 18+ ( you know, since some of the villagers are very young-acting, like children ) but like, middle aged or even older, just in the way she acts/talks/etc.

idk ive been crushin hard on her since 2013 tbh ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

what the hell


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

Muffy. She's my goth sheep girlfriend. She looks like she'd be a great cuddler. =D


----------



## Shawna (Jul 13, 2016)

I also wouldn't mind dating Rooney.  He got me pink roses on Valentine's Day! <3


----------



## abc123wee (Jul 13, 2016)

Well, IF I HAD TO CHOOSE...

Vesta or Olaf (even though I'm straight, he's so charming!)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 14, 2016)

Alice I really liked when I first started playing ACCF in 2011 for some reason, now I can't even look at her face wthout gagging...

Antonio I have to say though, I'd go gay for...


----------



## caitie (Jul 16, 2016)

julian or colton.. hueheh


----------



## Corrie (Jul 16, 2016)

I would date Mint for sure, as well as Marshal c:


----------



## Mayor Killager (Jul 18, 2016)

I would totally date O'Hare; he's such a cutie and dreamboat to me~


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I can't say I have ever looked at them in that way before. To me they're more like my pets or at a push, my friend. I wouldn't mind being friends with some of them in real life. Marshal would be brilliant. And having a pet/teddy bear like stitches would be amazing....


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 23, 2016)

MOTT ////////////////////////


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd date zucker or lucky <3 I think they're both super cute. Also, my friend has the hugest crush on T.T. Slider and has almost a plushie of him her size. (she's not very big btw, she's like 5'0 at most)


----------



## Milleram (Jul 25, 2016)

I had a crush on Apollo when I was younger. I don't think of him that way anymore, but he's still my favourite villager. <3


----------

